# SAVE THE GRASS



## cxjxfx (Feb 2, 2009)

There is a problem with animal crossing and a rep from wii folder is trying to fix it the answer is in this vid plz watch 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68Kdme59HSI


----------



## Regan-Jenn (Feb 4, 2009)

My town is sowly looking like that! ;.; But cant you run around and plant grass? Its not working for me.

*Regan-Jenn*


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 4, 2009)

i watched  and signed


----------



## Placktor (Feb 4, 2009)

cxjxfx said:
			
		

> There is a problem with animal crossing and a rep from wii folder is trying to fix it the answer is in this vid plz watch
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68Kdme59HSI


i rep from wiifolder???? wii folder is one person (josh thomas) but anyway i signed a while ago


----------



## Peso (Feb 4, 2009)

I signed because when I started Animal Crossing City Folk I walked off the bus with my mouth open staring at the screen because all there was was CRAPPY STINKIN' MUDD!!!         

I started in the winter time. :'(


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Feb 4, 2009)

ive already signed the petition.


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 4, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> I signed because when I started Animal Crossing City Folk I walked off the bus with my mouth open staring at the screen because all there was was CRAPPY STINKIN' MUDD!!!
> 
> I started in the winter time. :'(


so when you first started the game, you walked off the bus to a town full of mud? that's what you're saying?


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 4, 2009)

Cool! grass can make paths1 i hope i get some paths but i dont want all my grass gone away


----------



## Dominic (Feb 5, 2009)

I hate to be the ball buster but you'll need a TON of signatures to have nintendo do something about this, i'd say about a Million would do the trick

But i signed


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 5, 2009)

Dominic said:
			
		

> I hate to be the ball buster but you'll need a TON of signatures to have nintendo do something about this, i'd say about a Million would do the trick
> 
> But i signed


same... this is what i keep saying in every post people make about this topic. this is like the 4th or 5th...

5 million people buy chocolate icecream.
5,000 prefer vanilla, and they want chocolate icecream totally done away with.

5,000 > 5,000,000? i don't think so...


----------



## Dominic (Feb 5, 2009)

Nedrian said:
			
		

> Dominic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That and it cost money to re-program something, but yes if Nintendo doesn't change it, the next time AC comes out people simply WON'T buy it, i know i wont if they don't fix this


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 5, 2009)

Dominic said:
			
		

> Nedrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like this part of the game because i can make little paths 1 shovel space wide. whenever i played other animal crossing games, i always had my certain ways i would take to get to somewhere. it's just the same in this game... i had my little paths that i have now in about a week and a half of playing. i like my paths. <3

noted i do have flowers and trees beside my paths making the dirt path smaller... but i had paths nonetheless. the only thing i would change is maybe have the grass wear away slower, and grow back quicker. i would never take this totally out of the game though.


----------



## SamXX (Feb 5, 2009)

One of these things have already been posted about the same video...


----------



## Rene (Feb 5, 2009)

Dominic said:
			
		

> Nedrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if the next AC still has this dare-to-walk-&-we'll-make-your-grass-disappear-thing it's still very likely that i'm going to buy it   

just like AC:lgttc, i've bought it, _knowing_ that my grass would disappear ..


----------



## a talking Turnip (Feb 5, 2009)

I totally agree with this,
and I luld at ;
"This is co-op gaming at it's finest"

*A TALKING TURNIP / PAPERCHEESE*


----------



## Rocketman (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes I signed as well.


----------



## Anna (Feb 6, 2009)

Tbh I like this feature?
Im I crazy?


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 6, 2009)

How Must I say this...  IT'S A GAME.


----------



## Lizz-Thomas (Feb 6, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> How Must I say this...  IT'S A GAME.


but it makes towns look ugly


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 6, 2009)

Lizz-Thomas said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it doesn't make your town ugly if you work with it, and not against it. i can let you come to my town and show you how trails can be prettier than green EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Holycrumbs (Feb 9, 2009)

I saw the vid, I signed the petition. I must say, if it takes 2 or 3 weeks to kill your grass and 15 weeks to grow it back, maybe instead of stopping the killing of grass, how's abouts just switching the numbers, that might be a little less to ask for.
But seriouslly, I think this is a terrible mechanic and I want to slap whoever thought of it.

(random bit. How come EVERY time I make a post, I start a new page?!)


----------



## Nynaeve (Feb 9, 2009)

I like the feature, personally.  i've been playing since december and the paths work great.  plant some vegetation and have some patience, it'll grow back.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 9, 2009)

Dude, because of that my town grass looks like a disease... =/


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 10, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Dude, because of that my town grass looks like a disease... =/


LOL

well, i'm sure you remember how my grass looks. it's not perfect in some spots, but wherever i have my flowers, it's slowly coming back. i like the challenge, and i definately have patience to watch it grow back. =) anyone that doesn't have patience should question why they bought animal crossing in the first place, lol.


----------



## Rene (Feb 19, 2009)

Nedrian said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


may I ask how long it takes bfore it starts growing back while using flowers in that piece of land?
and how close are the flowers planted near eachother?

i'm going to try what yuou've done 
I kinda messed up my town from the beginning on


----------



## The Phone Company (Mar 9, 2009)

I watched the vid and sighned twice.


----------

